# look at this little guy



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this is my friend new jr buck all star, he's like 2 -2 1/2 months old in the pictures, such a stud, love his face!

he's not clipped or anything in the photo's but isn't he something! i'm thinking of breeding him to my little doe thunderette, or memo as i call her. ( she never lets me forget her)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome man!!!!!!!!!!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

What a HUNK!!!! I love him!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!! I love his length of body, width across the chest and how he stands four square. Nice buck kid for sure!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks, i think he is just a doll! i love his big ol' ears!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep! he's has l-e-n-g-t-h and width! good buck, how about his pedigree?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is a really nice looking little guy!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So handsome!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

This should say it all :drool: :drool:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

here's his pedigree






sire: AABG/LOID KING'S RANSOM (10313880)

dam: SHOW ME BOERS SPLASH OF BEAUTY (10327643)

on showmeboers.com

really pretty animals.


----------

